# Should I put my Shepherd down now or wait?



## kelzec

I am so sad. My 9 year old German shepherd has DM and anal fistulas. He is getting worse and worse every day. He almost always crosses his hind legs while walking, he sways and falls when turning. He is having a harder time getting up and down as well. He is having a hard time holding back his bowel movements too. I don't know if it's time to put him down or not and all of this breaks my heart. He still looks alert and happy and wants to run and play buy can no longer do that. He has always been an indoor dog but now we have to keep him outside most of the day in case a bowel movement happens because me and my husband both work and aren't home. Can someone please give me some advice. Should I wait longer or should he be put down. When is the right time? With my cats it was easy for me to decide because they both lost so much weight and they looked so sad all the time. They started to hide away from everyone as well. My dog however doesn't seem sad etc. Despite his problems he still seems happy. I don't want him to suffer and do not know what to do. Someone please help me.


----------



## kelzec

I forgot to mention that when he is outside we have a big vinyl sided shed with windows that we leave open for him. We put a matress in there with blankets and a water dish. We have many trees on our property as well for shade and my neighbors check on him. I do not want anyone to think that we are not being nice to him because we love him more than anything in this world.


----------



## selzer

Start keeping a diary. Every day write down things your dog enjoyed and any pain or trouble he had. Then grade the day for him. 

After a month, go back and count the good days and the bad days. Then you have to make a decision. The decision is do you think that he is having much of a quality of life. For some of us, it comes down to, is he having more good days than bad days. Is his pain managed, etc.


----------



## katieliz

First I want to say that only you can decide when the right time is, but I have a girl in almost exactly the same situation, except she does not have anal fistulas and is not either bowel or bladder incontinent. Here is my criteria (I've had shepherds all my life and have made this decision many times): As long as she can eat, drink, walk on her own to potty, and can enjoy an hour of "ball time" (ball time now is just being able to have the ball rolled to her on the floor), I defer the decision to another day. It is especially hard, when they are there in the head and their body fails them. They are such proud animals and the whole incontinence issue is so difficult for them. I would also think, but have never had a dog with them so don't know for sure, that the fistulas are painful. When the time comes, can you have your vet come to the house? It is SO MUCH better for them. I also plan to orally and IV sedate my Seragirl first. It's so hard. I've been getting myself ready for quite a while as she declines, but it's still hard for me to even write about it. And even tho it's SO sad, we have to do it. For them. Stay strong. What's your boy's name?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

selzer said:


> Start keeping a diary. Every day write down things your dog enjoyed and any pain or trouble he had. Then grade the day for him.
> 
> After a month, go back and count the good days and the bad days. Then you have to make a decision. The decision is do you think that he is having much of a quality of life. For some of us, it comes down to, is he having more good days than bad days. Is his pain managed, etc.


This is advice that you can do something with its solid and its a good idea, it will give you the most time to decide what is right.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelzec

His name is Lennox. Thank you so much for your kind words. I wish you and your girl all the best.


----------



## kelzec

Thank you so much


----------



## kelzec

Thank you so much for this advice. I will start doing that tomorrow. I will be home with him for the next two days so I will really be able to keep an eye on his activity etc.


----------



## SPOTACUS MAXIMUS

Sorry to hear about your dog. That is is tough situation. All the previous posts are good advice.

We put our 15.5 year old shepherd down last year. She had DM and could no longer control her bowels. When we had to pick her back end up to get her up and outside we knew it was time, She was fine in the head but she knew it was time too. 

Its super hard to do, the hardest, but be strong when the time comes, which may be very soon. When you know your dog isn't going to get better, then its time. It gotta be all about dog, not the people. 

Plan it with your vet now so you are ready when you need to be. 
Just be there for your dog as he passes, it will be ok.


----------



## Chip18

There is no right or wrong here, it's going to be your call only you can decide what's best for your dog! 

I had to put my baby girl (Struddell White Boxer) to sleep 24 months after she could no walk. Nov of last year. DM is rampant in Boxers, the primary requirement is time and patience, your life will change! Pretty much someone has to be with her 24/7. Bowel movements and #2 will have to be dealt with using potty pads and sanitary napkins and tissue paper. A wheelchair "if" he will/can use one will be necessary and with a GSD most likely a lifting harness will be necessary.

Tons of info on the two links below and sadly I have first hand experience with a DM dog!. Struddell could no longer use her wheel chair after about three months. I think I got it to late for her to much time passed and I just couldn't think straight! 

If they don't exercise pneumonia will sit in!

I'm Gunther on Boxerworld:
Thatcher has DM. Anyone use Dwanecart wheelchair? - Boxer Board
DEGENERATIVE MYELOPATHY - Gentry Boxers


----------



## Ellimaybel

I will not say either way. I know it would be so much easier for you to get help with deciding so I can only tell you about our childhood GSD. She didn't have any diseases. She had 3 strokes, each time my mom worried but then the next day she would be up in the yard playing. After 18 years and 3 strokes we opened the garage door one day (the dogs slept in the heated garage with beds at that point as our family had grown so much and my brother had life threatening asthma and allergies) and Cheyenne was lying at the bottom of the steps. She was lying in a puddle of her own urine and the look in her eyes was one of shame, humiliation, and pain. I'll never EVER forget that look in her eyes. She was begging us to forgive her, when there was no forgiveness required. Look into your dogs eyes. You will see it. At least that's what I'm counting on when my time comes to make that decision since Cheyenne told us.


----------



## Romany

I found these forums a year ago while researching Canine degenerative myelopathyouple that my 12 year old GSD Libby seemed to have.
It had seemed to come on really fast,I came from work and Her backlegs just seemed to stop working.My Vet said give Her a week or two and see if it improves.
Luckly She did recover some what,I was able to help her go down the short flight of stairs at our house.I still had to lift Her in the car when we went for dog walks.
While She never really ran much after ,she still wanted to go for Her walk.
Futher after that She lost Her hearing and eye site in one Eye.
She did still enjoyed Her chow and would show flashes of Her former self.
After Christmas She really started to slow down and would not show the same interest in going for walks.She spent most of time sleeping.
I'm March She was having great difficulty get up and walking and finally She stopped eating.
I found a lot of good answers and advice here.
Libby was almost 13 ,would come up to me and give my that look that it was time to let Her go.
I took Her back to the vet and we agreed it would be the Kindest thing I could do for Her.
My girl Libby was a month short of Her 13 th Birthday 
And it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
I stayed with Her to the very end,She went very peacefully.
I still feel like ****,but I was thinking of Her ,because of Her total love and devotion to me for all those years.
You can only do what's right for them,if your Vet agrees that the quality of Life
Is not there then it's time to start thing about it.
My heart goes out to you to make a heart breaking decision when it comes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I can't tell you what to do either 

From my experience, all my dogs have passed from old age related things, their minds were still there, their bodies weren't I think it's harder to decide when the 'mind' and 'will' is still there, but the body isn't..I know it's made me feel guilty most times, but I felt when the time was right atleast they still had their dignity..

So I can't answer for you, only to say, I'm sorry, it's not an easy thing, and there were times I just "knew" ..


----------



## katieliz

Thinking of you and Lennox today. Storms here last night...my girl can't get on the bed anymore, but glued herself to the side of it right next to me, and I slept with my hand on her the rest of the night. Wishing you strength and peace.


----------



## kelzec

I am sure she enjoyed the comfort of your touch. Although we did not have rain here my husband laid with Lennox all night on the chaise that has been Lennox's bed since he was a puppy. Yesterday he had a good day. We spent a lot of time with him outside etc. His walking seems to get alittle worse every day. The affects DM is affecting Lennox quickly. I will keep you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD

I would not put a dog down as long as they are happy, eating and not in a lot of pain. There are ways to manage difficulties with walking, there are so many tools available. With the raw diet the stools are hard and not difficult to manage.


----------



## katieliz

Today she's hounding me for cookies and is having a pretty good day. They are so resilient. And so strong and stoic. We are thinking of you and Lennox too. Take care.


----------



## katieliz

...we are thinkin' of you...


----------

